# Suggestons: Ski Trip to Taos



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Stay in Arroyo Seco, which is half way between the mountain and town. Good eats, a couple good bars, cheaper, and a lot less weird than Taos itself. 

Take a day trip into Taos/Taos Pueblo to check it out. There's some good natural hotsprings down by the river if they're not snowed in too much. Plenty of info on the net on those. 

If you're feeling adventuresome, go drive around on the roads in the hills south of Taos (rio pueblo, penasco, etc.) for a taste of true Hispanic culture. 

One plus of flying to ABQ, is you can drive thru/check out Santa Fe on your way. Tons of good art and way better scenery than driving from Denver.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

If possible flying into ABQ makes for a much easier drive.

Shopping around the Taos old town square is a good way to spend an afternoon in Taos especially for your wife if she enjoys art and collectables. The Drum store with all the tepees out front just south of Taos is another good place to find native american art and other stuff with some good cowboy stuff as well.

michaels kitchen just north of old town square is the place for awesome breakfast and just as good dinners. Not fancy and this is the place to eat during boating season.

good eats at fancy prices in the old adobe on the right going north just past the stop light. cannot remember the hotel/resturant name but it is hard to miss and dinners there are really good.

I recommend finding one of the many really neat places to stay in Taos rather than the ski area, even tho you will have to drive to and fro to ski.

I remember the ski area as being really steep runs but very nice. For many years I spend a week or more in the area kayaking on the lower box and pilar, great kayaking out there.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Depending on how much you can save on airfare I'd say the drive from Albuq. is prettier than I-25. Also you can hit Santa Fe if you've never been.


----------



## guide.jt (Jul 31, 2009)

what ever you do.... well this is just me... good memories and all, but i recomend staying at the abominable snow mansion... sweet and cheap


----------



## purpleyak (May 25, 2007)

i would even say save some time on either end and spend a night in santa fe.....living in the boulder area and having folks that live in santa fe, I would much rather fly into Abq. and spend some time in santa fe than fly into denver and spend your time on the highway....honestly there is nothing cool between denver and taos on I25. The only feasible option would be to fly into denver and drive down 285 through co, and nm but then you have to backtrack up to taos......probably not worth it.....just a thought, that is the way i go to see my folks to make it more interesting....

either way taos is pretty cool and great skiing.....


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

There's a very inexpensive bus from Taos to the ski area, which I think is preferable to driving to / from the ski area from Taos. Personally, I think the drive from Denver has some great scenery -- I don't get down that way all that often so like to see what's there. If you have time, you could also stop for the night at Valley View (great hot springs; in the San Luis Valley). This would break up the drive - which could be very long depending on weather and increase your acclimation time.

Ditto the comment about Michael's Kitchen. Great place.


----------



## Laeljon (Aug 9, 2007)

If U fly into AbuQ...they now have the Railrunner from AbuQ to Santa Fe and a shuttle bus from SF to Taos...Shuttle bus from Taos to TSV.
Enjoy!


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

My choice would be to drive from Denver via US 285 rather than I-25 and stay at the Taos Inn. Funky rooms and the Adobe Bar has Cowboy Buddhas, the ultimate margarita. Good restaurant too, and within walking distance of the downtown stuff. Depends on time, budget and what you want.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

DurangoSteve said:


> My choice would be to drive from Denver via US 285 rather than I-25 and stay at the Taos Inn. Funky rooms and the Adobe Bar has Cowboy Buddhas, the ultimate margarita. Good restaurant too, and within walking distance of the downtown stuff. Depends on time, budget and what you want.


 
disagree with your route...agree with your lodging....might want to check out the abominable snow mansion...cool hostile....from denver its easier to go through San Louis from walsenberg...the ridge is open at Taos....worth the trip...im there in Jan the probably again in March....TSV rocks


----------

